# Como hacer para seguir una linea entrecortada???



## cyberman123 (Nov 14, 2010)

buenas noches..

voy a participar en un concurso de seguidor de linea pero tengo dos preguntas para comenzar a trabajar...

1) como hago para q el carro siga por una linea entrecortada, teniendo en cuenta que no es una recta sino una curva.

2) habia pensado usar los CNY70.. no se si puedan obtener mejores resultados con otros sensores ya que el piso no es totalmente blanco

Gracias


----------



## question (Nov 15, 2010)

Esos carros sigue lineas son muy comunes seguramente encontraras mas información de estos en este foro o en Internet, pero respondiendo tus preguntas

1.-Lo que se hacen los sensores para el carro sigue lineas es distinguir entre el "blanco y negro" y por medio de eso se guía el carro, entonces si la linea que debe seguir es negra y los sensores están situados en la parte "blanca" los sensores tendrán el mismo voltaje de referencia (Vr) por lo tanto el carro ira derecho, si uno pasa a la linea negra entonces el voltaje de referencia sera diferente al otro sensor y tendrá que girar para que el carro vuelva a seguir la linea negra.

2.-El piso no importa si no es totalmente blanco lo unico que importa es que por medio de los sensores se pueda distinguir claramente entre un color u otro, en otras palabras si tu pones el sensor en el color negro te de un Vr muy diferente al Vr en el color blanco para que de esa manera puedas manipular tu carro sigue lineas ya sea con un micro o comparador etc. 

Espero haberme explicado.


Es la primera vez que escribo en este foro espero aportar algo.


----------



## cyberman123 (Nov 15, 2010)

Muchas gracias por responder question.. la segunda pregunta me quedo muy clara muchas gracias, pero con respecto a la primera, no mucho... yo conozco el funcionamiento del carro seguidor de linea. el problema es cuando el carro esta programado para seguir lineas negras y en un punto dado la linea se entrecorta como en la imagen q adjunto... la pregunta es, Como hago para q mi carro siga esa linea q esta entrecortada, y mas aun cuando esa linea entrecortada no es recta sino curva

espero haberme hecho entender


----------



## thenot (Nov 15, 2010)

Si sabes la distancia que hay entre lineas (osea largo del cortado) y estas son siempre del mismo largo, al igual que el de las lineas negras, entonces es tan simple como poner 4 sensores estrategicamente puestos, en donde tendrás 2 adelante(ambos sensores deben caber dentro de la linea negra) y 2 un poco mas atrás (la distancia la veras de acuerdo a el largo de los espacios y el largo de los segmentos negros). Con ello puedes trabajar de la siguiente forma:
Al partir debes ver que sensores están sobre linea negra y con ellos empiezas a sensar, hasta que encuentres que los sensores lleguen al blanco (o corte de la cinta o linea), entonces dado que los sensores los pusiste a una distancia estrategica, los otros 2 sensores deberían estar sobre el negro, entonces empiezas a sensar con estos hasta que llegues al corte de la linea y entonces tendrás que volver a sensar con los otros 2 sensores y así. 
Bueno al final si se tiene una buena programación hasta con 2 sensores puedes hacer lo que quieres, pero de la forma que te digo es las mas simple que encuentro.

Saludos!!


----------



## cyberman123 (Nov 15, 2010)

oye muchas gracias... voy a tratar de implementarlo, si me funciona voy a postearlo aqui ya q no encontre informacion sobre ese tema en especifico.


----------



## thenot (Nov 15, 2010)

que bueno que te aya servido.. espero los avances de lo que hagas 

SaludoS!!


----------

